# Mountain Men?



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

What did you think?Be interesting to see how the show develops. did you like it or not?


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Got bored with two of the fellows. Like all reality shows to much non drama drama. Should sell to the masses.

Griff

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

I didnt like how they constantly made it seem like death was around every corner... You could do that in a show about nyc for petes sake...

Seemed like they were trying to scare ppl away from the outdoors to me... Movies do the same thing... Beware of the backwoodsmen!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

didn't hold my interest. I switched and watched the Tigs win.

Like others said, the uninformed masses will probably like it.

I'll tune in again and see how it evolves.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Discovery did a short mini series on a couple families in a region in a similar situation. It was far more interesting than Mountain Men and edited and presented a bit better in my opinion. I will still watch MM to see where it goes.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

None of them are "mountain men"...


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

They should drop 2 of the guys and just flim the trapper


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

William H Bonney said:


> None of them are "mountain men"...


Well they all live in the mountains but yes they are not mountain men, mm did not really live in the mountains per say


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

William H Bonney said:


> None of them are "mountain men"...


Just the trapper was a mountain man. I think that the history channel needs a name change. These informative documentary reality shows that history has been playing are getting played out. Gangland and axemen were good but quickly let its point go dull. If trend stays the same and mount men goes multiple seasons, the time to quit watching will be after season two. The only multi season show they have that has stayed interesting is modern marvels. Pawn stars and American pickers got old after two season as well. 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## dhosera (Jul 11, 2006)

If you wanna watch a REAL Trapper go on YouTube and watch the guy that traps up in the Northwest Territory. He is a backwoods, swears like a sailor, missing teeth, hell of a trapper. Look up Trapping Tales. The guys handle is TheWildNorth.


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

dhosera said:


> The guys handle is TheWildNorth.
> 
> Trapping Tales - YouTube


Yea that ^

They just use the term mountain men because its a widely known term, what else could they call them that would appeal to the viewers? woodsmen?

Better than "swamp people"...


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## tc scout (Jan 25, 2008)

Hollywoods version of mountain men IMO. Very boring and too much hype.


----------



## mitch h (Sep 5, 2009)

Its better than american idol or wives of nba or jersey shore or..........., i know you all are a bunch of closet mountain men watchers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hairyjoe123 (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll watch until it gets to played out. 

Lets go, hurry up, there's fish to be had!


----------



## walleyekidd (Jan 18, 2011)

Trapping Tales is pretty cool...


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Watched the opener. I'm reserving judgement until I watch another episode or two.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

90 lbs per square in! Someone is going to fall through the Ice. Fresh beaaaar tracks! I hate German Shorthair dogs now. Logging is bad in hippie town. Oh no wet chain saws! Call in the copters gas on the floor! Someone is going to step in a beaaaar trap. Ok took my meds back to reality. How was your evening?

Griff

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

pretty lame.I wonder, did ol marty get a ride with the camera crew? and a new twist, legal action. O-well. wonder how that ol boy did up in the U.P.?


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

The one so called mountain man looks like he just has a bunch of help to do his work. Should call him the swindler!


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

I already hate the Hippie from NC. The guy from Montana seems OK but he sure is worried about Bears. (Gonna be a long winter without meat, or you could just drive to the store) The guy in Alaska is the only one worth watching, but just barely.


----------

